# Not a tar ball report!



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

...we've have enough of those.:thumbdown:
I've been super busy, but I've been getting on the water. Made a tarpon trip to our east not long ago, and been hittin it local between the oil. 
Went out this past Sat., and here is what I did.
Acres of albies East of the pass,
















































This is what they are eating, if ya wanna match the hatch, "Snot Bait" tough , tough freakin tough bite. Let's say to catch those 2 albies, was a lot of run/gun/casting:thumbdown:
















Found a school of Jack Creval, pulled this one on a spinner & plug,
















Put that guy back in the water, got back on them one more time, and almost had them eat the poppper on a 13wt, 4 ran it down, but I got denighed:no: Lost the school after that.
Pretty much all by myself all day long. Only boat that came near me all day, had a guy on the bow with fly rod in hand, the other a bikini, I can be OK with that. 
......had a school of something else come by, but if ya wanna know what that was, you should have been on the water
My last time out was pretty sad oil and tar ball wise, but this one made up for it. Don't let the oil scare ya off. We gotta deal with it. When we get a slack wave in the oil, go hit it.
L8, Harry


----------



## Nilram (Mar 20, 2010)

Pretty fish. Looks like fun especially on the fly. Have any luck with the tarpon?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Got 2 eats on the poons. 1st one just didn't button up for whatever reason, 2nd one I trout set I felt pretty good on that. It was a new area for me to even go to, I had some pretty good intel for the location; but the poons were not in the numbers I expected from another location closer. Gonna try a return trip, but local poons are looking pretty good as well. If anyone wants to share offline on local poons, I'm in :thumbsup: 
L8, Harry


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure what happened on the pics, fixed them now


----------

